# Outlook Express 6 - Won't open. msimn.exe problem.



## Amx (May 1, 2005)

My computer froze one day, so I clicked control alt del. I accidently Ended the msimn.exe process. After that, OE froze and shutdown on me. I cannot even open it anymore with out getting the Error:

Outlook Express has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

Then it closes and thats that. I have well over 10,000 emails on it and they are biz related. I really need to get this working. Any help would be honored.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you tried to reinstall it? You should be able to reinstall it without losing your emails.

Please let us know if this resolves the issue or if you need further assistance.


----------

